# Technology by 2020



## Blackwing Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

Where do you think modern technology will evolve to, by the year 2020?
1994. Doom came out, struck the world hard and enveloped it in evolving gaming.
1997, Theme Hospital hits the shelves, makes a good impression.
2001, Max Payne avenges his family, putting is in awe.
2003, Command And Conquer Generals puts you in the middle of a vicious struggle.
2007 : The long-awaited STALKER:SOC comes out and stuns people worldwide.

In ten short games, from isometric to brutal miles wide enviroments, gaming has leaped forward by lightyears. Technology on all fronts is similar - back in 1994, you were lucky to have a huge, ugly, stupid cellphone that cost a lot and was...seriously like a f*ckin brick.
Now?Now you have the sleek, sexy, designer models which can use the net just about anywhere. Send pictures, messages, listen to music, watch videos..all in just about ten years.

Doesn't it often make you wonder where technology is heading?
Express yourself here!
Where do you think evolution on this end is going to lead us by the year 2020?

My version :

By 2020, we will have the option to atleast test in neurocomputers, so that certain information, such as recipes, are directly fed into our mind. Simple schooling will become far easier as well - though I can't say how.
By 2020, the gaming rigs of today will be non-existant. Touchscreens will be all the rage, and perhaps thought-controlled processes. Such as, you look at the PC and simply think of it turning on to turn it on.

Games like STALKER will be laughed at by then - the minimal of minimals will be the space and graphics it created.

On other ends, I cannot imagine the future, since many people shape it and might or might not cut off chances - as well as build new ones.
Still, I beleive we are heading towards something wonderful.


----------



## amtrack88 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think Moore's Law should still be in effect as far as processing speeds. Eventually we will hit a plateau with semiconductors. I think perhaps by 2020 Intel or AMD will develop optical or laser technology in processors, computer processors running at the speed of light, now that sounds awesome. I also see hologram images becoming a reality. Currently mid air projected images are in it's baby stages, but I see a future in it.

The days of standard network TV programming will be coming to a close. Instead technology and programming more geared towards the preferences of the viewer/user will be the standard

On the side note, neurotransmitters and computers just don't sound appealing to me. I dunno, but it just feels like something that can quickly be turned against us. The government or companies utilizing it to track us or access information.


----------



## DavidN (Mar 31, 2007)

I was going to mention Moore's Law too - as we seem to be mainly concentrating on gaming technology here, I think Nintendo's Wii is the start of the direction that technology will be taking once we can't cram any more transistors onto a chip. We'll have to think about new ways to interact or present things rather than concentrating on shifting a million polys per second or having each blade of grass as an individual object.

And I can already see TV becoming obsolete... virtually everything I watch on TV now is Bittorrented rather than watched while broadcast (as I have to keep up with my British shows and BBC America only shows Bargain Hunt and Cash in the Attic non-stop).


----------



## webkilla (Apr 8, 2007)

considering that at one of yonder danish universities they are actually teleporting stuff around (ATM just atoms...) - then then I'm sure we'll see some nifty leaps and bounds over the next two decades

HOWEVER

look at how the 60s thought the year 2000 would look like? are we going around in rocket cars and living in space? no

compared to how society and technology has evolved over the last 20 years, from the 80s the... 2000s - what are we going to call this decade??? - then its mostly just fashion, computation speed, and the definition of what looks cool that has really changed (compare an 80s car to a modern car for example)

Personally what I would very much like to see is virtual reality programing and hardware taking a few leaps forward. I want to put on some ugly ass goggle (which wont do nothing) and then I'll be in some virtual world where stuff can happen... or something

perhaps a leap forward in mind/machine interfacing will allow us to 'program' our dreams, making them into computer games? of course, this'd pose a monumental challenge in the form of coding since no human thinks alike.. but still, its a nice thought


----------



## ADF (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd like to see lensless stereoscopic monitors with no ghosting become the standard by that date.


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Apr 8, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> perhaps a leap forward in mind/machine interfacing will allow us to 'program' our dreams, making them into computer games? of course, this'd pose a monumental challenge in the form of coding since no human thinks alike.. but still, its a nice thought



 you already can do this, research and practice lucid dreaming.  Better than any video game, once ya get the hang of it!!


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 8, 2007)

WHERE IS MY FLYING CAR, DAMMIT?


----------



## RailRide (Apr 8, 2007)

Scott Adams, creator of "Dilbert", once remarked in one of his books that "the holodeck will be mankind's last invention."

Kinda sounds Matrix-esque, if you think about it

---PCJ


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 8, 2007)

Also...

In "The Terminator" and "Terminator 2", (if I recall correctly), both Arnie and the TX are from 2029 (or was it 2039?).

So, apparently in 22 years, we'll have fully functional, liquid-based robots with superior atricifal intellegence that can travel through time. Fun.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 8, 2007)

The robots themselves didn't travel through time, they were sent back.

Anyway, I don't think we'll have gone that far, but I'd like to see some advancement in virtual reality too. It'd be pretty cool to have some sort of virtual reality MMOs or something.


----------



## imnohbody (Apr 28, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Also...
> 
> In "The Terminator" and "Terminator 2", (if I recall correctly), both Arnie and the TX are from 2029 (or was it 2039?).
> 
> So, apparently in 22 years, we'll have fully functional, liquid-based robots with superior atricifal intellegence that can travel through time. Fun.



Yeah, but in 1997 there was a self-aware computer AI with access to advanced military hardware, in the Terminator universe. See anything like that around now, a decade later?


----------



## imnohbody (Apr 28, 2007)

Whoops, didn't realize this thread had been dead for almost 3 weeks. Sorry.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Apr 28, 2007)

isn't dead any more... 

Still... there's too many movies like that, where we create machines and they kill us.

Lets see... I Robot, The Matrix Trilogy, Space Odysey 2001, The Terminator Trillogy...


----------



## Bloodangel (Apr 28, 2007)

The thing with machines is that to have them destroy mankind, they would have to be able to decide that man was worth killing. What kind of dumbass would put that kind of programming into a machine?

As for how we'll be in 2020? Older, with fancier gadgets.


----------



## imnohbody (Apr 28, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> Still... there's too many movies like that, where we create machines and they kill us.
> 
> Lets see... I Robot, The Matrix Trilogy, Space Odysey 2001, The Terminator Trillogy...



You'll get the job done faster listing movies where one or more robots _aren't_ given homicidal tendencies.


----------



## addik (Jul 3, 2007)

xbox using your fucking brain as a controller, no more 'neuronal delays' and the fastest gaming possible. i have no idea, xbox 1080?


----------



## psion (Jul 3, 2007)

I personally think VR will come back and be the next big thing.  The Wii helped pave the way for motion-sensitive controlling, all we need now is a device that allows for a 90 to 180 degree view of a virtual landscape.  Even Harvest Moon would kick butt like that and finally people would stop complaining about gamers all being wussy couch potatoes.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 3, 2007)

I would simply love to see how robotics technology holds up by that time. And I agree with Bloodangel, if we're dumb enough to create a machine capable of enslaving humanity, then we damn-well deserved it.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 3, 2007)

By 2020, well have glasses that can access the internet and actually do stuff.  Well also be going through the first stages of powered armor development for infantry.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 3, 2008)

By 2020, Warfare will have evolved into us just shooting missiles at each other, and patrolling the seas in unmanned nuclear submarines.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 3, 2008)

addik said:


> xbox using your fucking brain as a controller, no more 'neuronal delays' and the fastest gaming possible. i have no idea, xbox 1080?



PC.



			
				amtrak88 said:
			
		

> I think perhaps by 2020 Intel or AMD will develop optical or laser technology in processors



Ding.



			
				TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> By 2020, well have glasses that can access the internet and actually do stuff.



Dong.



			
				TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Well also be going through the first stages of powered armor development for infantry.



Kaboom.

While we're at it:

Chameleon Displays

And come on, guys, 2020 isn't that far away. It's a decade away. Aside from computer technology, how far have we really come in the past ten years to make the next ten years expected to be filled with amazing, wonderful things? Of course there will be some, but it won't be to the extreme of having an entirely unmanned navy/air force and so on.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Apple will release the iPod Bio. The first commercial music player to be surgically implanted and attached to central locations of your brain for uninterrupted and the clearest enjoyment. Steve Jobs runs for 2020 election after much success.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd settle for a GeForce 12-series and mainstream multi-socket Intel Core 3 enabled motherboards.

... Why am I the only freak being realistic here? Honestly, that which I have just said will happen in ten years at absolute worst. (Look how quickly we went from GeForce 7 to 9. A year? Maybe two since I'm not completely sure?)


----------



## Runefox (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually, now we have the GeForce 280, or, by the old metric, GeForce 0.28.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Jul 5, 2008)

As someone already posted, optical CPUs arn't that far off, I've actualy known about the development of them for several years now. They are the only other way forward than just adding more cores, which seems to be the trend right now.

But consider that multi block processors where considered the way forward only a fue years ago, things can change alot in a matter of 5 years. Windows XP even has support for multi block, up to 32 physical CPUs. But the idea was scrapped because someone came up with a better plan, multipule cores on one chip.


----------



## Anonymous1157 (Jul 5, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Actually, now we have the GeForce 280, or, by the old metric, GeForce 0.28.


Yea, I've been meaning to ask someone. What the crap did they do to the numbering system? Is it a completely new design or just the next series up from GeForce 9?

Backplane based computers look awesome to me. Anyone think they might be mainstream by 2020? It definitely makes vital component upgrades simpler. (Which would really be helpful in some cases. My dad has a system with an unusable PS/2 chipset.)


----------



## Monak (Jul 6, 2008)

I figure it this way , laser processors and photonic harddrives are a couple years away , so by 2020 we will have taken the greatest advancements we make in the 21st century and *CRAM THEM IN A 5 TERABYTE iSNOB* No one realizes that we would be so much further if we didn't impliment ground breaking tech to make crappy entertainment products , like carbon nanotubes to make a self repairing flatscreen display when so many other things could benifit from it.  Stop being so trendy and the world will go far.  As for my own personal want I would like to see first contact on some level with an alien race by 2020.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 6, 2008)

Nothing will change.

Bush Jr. Jr., the Antichrist, will be in office. The war on "Terror, oil, and those freaky Muslims" will still be going on. Your average Joe won't be able to tell you the difference between Germany and Bohemia, and his children will all be cracked out on Ritalin while his wife is off screwing her boss at the law firm.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 6, 2008)

Me? I don't give a shit about people constant rambling about how "technology will be amazing" and "will take us to new heights" and "that it will be the cornerstone of our future," to me it will still be crappy, buggy, and full of fail because it just never will be perfect. Even the "latest in hi-tech" has a bunch of problems that I can't do anything about. And, when you can do something about it, it costs a good chunk of money to do so, sometimes half your paycheck!


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 6, 2008)

It will all be just like Blade Runner!

Oh wait.


----------

